# Mold on Clones



## Track (Jul 31, 2014)

After about 10 days in my bubble cloner, after a very successful first attempt, the second cycle has barely rooted (3/20) and now I come to find that there is powdery mold on some of the leaves.







I decided to plant the ones with roots and I managed to cut the mold off of two of them. The third one I placed in the back so that it doesn't infect the others. Will it heal?

What does this mean? Does it have anything to do with the fact that the cloner isn't working well?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

i would toss everything and clean and bleach your cloner. jmo


----------



## Track (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> i would toss everything and clean and bleach your cloner. jmo



What caused it, though? How do I avoid this in the future?

I didn't even keep the humidity dome on at all times and when it was on it didn't cover completely, so the humidity couldn't have been so high.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

Too much moisture and not enough air flow causes PM.  I only mist mine the first few days and i don't use a dome and live in the desert where there is no humidity.

You will need to use bleach to kill the mold spores.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 31, 2014)

toss em, or you're likely going to infect everything and have to eventually toss em all anyway.
..if you've not already.

dunno why you got it, i never see it cloning.. though i don't have cloning problems (wish i could help ya there, dunno why you're struggling) i root with peat though, not aero.

PM attacks weak plants.. and that one looks a bit haggard.
clean the heck outta it now (did you clean it after the last cloning attempt?)

IMO/E don't mess with that stuff. it's basically an incurable disease that spreads like wildfire.


----------



## Track (Jul 31, 2014)

kaotik said:


> PM attacks weak plants.. and that one looks a bit haggard.
> clean the heck outta it now (did you clean it after the last cloning attempt?)



Yes, sir, I did. With bleach.



kaotik said:


> IMO/E don't mess with that stuff. it's basically an incurable disease that spreads like wildfire.



What about the ones I managed to save? I cut all the leaves that had that on them and I can't see any of it left.

Still too risky?


----------



## kaotik (Jul 31, 2014)

IMO, yes.
see it's not just on the outside of the leaf.. that's basically it's reproduction you're seeing.
problem is now within that plant, and any negative conditions could make it rear it's ugly head again.

i kept getting it in bloom. it was in my plants, but just not showing till bloom. sucked. crop after crop spraying and cleaning this crap, harvesting early. 
there's eagle 20, but i'm not into the heavy commercial fungicides, so i eventually kulled everything and restarted. haven't seen it since.

it's up to you, there is people who fight it with systemic fungicides and stuff.. but it's by far the worst thing i've encountered with growing.  i'm so happy i kulled and restarted.


----------



## Track (Jul 31, 2014)

kaotik said:


> IMO, yes.
> see it's not just on the outside of the leaf.. that's basically it's reproduction you're seeing.
> problem is now within that plant, and any negative conditions could make it rear it's ugly head again.
> 
> ...




So, you're saying that the plant has mold on the INSIDE and that I won't see it until it blooms? God damn..

But, I mean.. how does this thing work? I have another humidity dome right next to it, so it sort of shares the same air. Does it infect via air?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, mold spores travel in air.


----------



## Track (Aug 1, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, mold spores travel in air.



Okay, well yesterday I took everything apart.

I threw out the cuttings I planted the day before.
I threw out all the cuttings, even the ones that didn't have mold.
I cleaned the little foam cubes, the air stones and the container with bleach and then twice with soap.
I also replaced the little hoses that have for some reason turned yellow.

Next, I'm going to clean the entire box and hope that the ventilation took care of the spores..


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 1, 2014)

Track said:


> Okay, well yesterday I took everything apart.
> 
> I threw out the cuttings I planted the day before.
> I threw out all the cuttings, even the ones that didn't have mold.
> ...



Toss the foam cubes and air stones as well. Reusing the foam is going to be close to the #1 reason people have issues with misters and bubble cloners. Spores work there way inside of these items which makes it tough to reach doing a cleaning and will surely show themselves again.

If you are misting your plants, Stop. It is absolutely unnecessary and is causing your issues.

Using soap is an absolute No No, and nothing other that some bleach, and water should ever be used. If you get some calcium buildup over time, white vinegar 1 part to 3 parts water is also very good at breaking it down and is perfectly fine to use, so long as you have good ventilation. Use it the same way you would bleach and allow your items to air dry for several hours prior to use.

EDIT: Don't ever use a humidity dome. They are for medium rooting when you need to keep the cube or medium damp for a few days. Bubble cloners and air misters do not need these items, Ever.


----------



## Track (Aug 2, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Toss the foam cubes and air stones as well. Reusing the foam is going to be close to the #1 reason people have issues with misters and bubble cloners. Spores work there way inside of these items which makes it tough to reach doing a cleaning and will surely show themselves again.
> 
> If you are misting your plants, Stop. It is absolutely unnecessary and is causing your issues.
> 
> ...



All good advice except for the bleach. I've read that it's bad to use bleach for marijuana and that one should use H2O2 or Hydrogen Peroxide instead.

Not to insult any of the things you said - I will definitely throw away the foam circles, though I don't see why soap is such a no-no.. soap isn't necessarily harmful to plants.

Good one about the humidity dome. I never realized that since there is no medium, it's not necessary.


----------

